# Women Rape Men as Often as Men Rape Women? What?



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

Interesting take on the common misstatement that 1/3 of women are raped in their lifetime...and from Time Magazine no less (not the most 'conservative' publication):

The CDC's Rape Numbers Are Misleading

So when are women going to be held accountable for their actions? 

Ladies, does this article shock you and if so, what will you be willing to do about it? Or will you act when your son at college gets falsely accused and expelled without a trial/court process? Even when the police have insufficient, credible evidence to support the rape claim? (i.e. Occidental College false rape/student expulsion)


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

There is as much men rape going on as women rape.

Unfortunately our sociaty has become completely feminism.

Men have NOTHING. We don't have support groups.....people that care.......pink ribbons........ANYTHING

I love this piece by Bill Burr.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bill+burr+women+are+gold+diggers

"It's so horrible that even when a man gets his **** cut off and thrown in the garbage.....entire nation laughs at him".

We get 0 compassion/respect in our society.

And don't you DARE do anything to a woman, you will be the devil of our society.

Double standards I tell ya.

I'm all for equality, but let's face it.......the balance is completely tipped to one side.


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

DoF said:


> There is as much men rape going on as women rape.
> 
> Unfortunately our sociaty has become completely feminism.
> 
> ...


Correct! Which is exactly why the marriage rate is at it's lowest point ever, that men are eschewing relationships/marriage for hooking up (thank's No Fault Divorce), that we see more and more "Where Have All The Good Men Gone?" articles, where MGTOW and Red Pill Theory is growing exponentially, and where more and more women are waking up to realize that Feminism has ruined their happy, future life as a mother. 

MGTOW HQ • Men Going Their Own Way Forums • Index page

The Red Pill Room

The Red Pill

Some women are starting to get it, but unfortunately I believe it's too late for those independent, entitled, cupcakes:

Men not marrying? How deep does "the problem" go? - YouTube

Red Pill Women


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

I'd be willing to bet this thread gets little commentary from women and instead dismissed or ignored.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

and with good reason


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Women that preach feminism are the ones that expect 100% control and lack of balance in their relationship as well.

It's no different than playing the "race" card.

Why does it even have to be about gender.....or color.....

we are ALL people and should ALL be equals. Just talking about this or bringing it up = by default you are drawing line between people/separating them........oxymoron.

PS. I know there is PLENTY of great women out there that have a clue. So I really don't want people to assume that what I say is a generalization/applies to EVERYONE.


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

DoF said:


> Women that preach feminism are the ones that expect 100% control and lack of balance in their relationship as well.
> 
> It's no different than playing the "race" card.
> 
> ...


Agreed -- there are some great women out there. I happen to have found one and grateful for her.

That said, I realize that women now are empowered through no-fault divorce, government programs, state-sanctified enslavement of alimony/child-support, "gifts" given to a woman are not marital property (i.e. 1/2 your house in most States should you be foolish to put her name on the deed when you paid for it all). While it's true that not all use these to their advantage, they're there if they so choose to do so...which makes it a perilous position for men to want to sign into a State sponsored contract (aka "Marriage).

Besides, do we want to prevent attorney's from capitalizing on a $50 Billion/year industry?

Watch Divorce Corp Online | Watch Full Divorce Corp (2014) Online For Free


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Can't disagree with anything you said above.

I can't blame ANY man from not wanting to EVER get married due to current situation in our society.

And I would also expect a decent woman to respect that and take "relationship" as a commitment and not force "marriage" down our throats.

I think I might have just uncovered a perfect test for ANY concerned men out there.



Any woman that can relate to above would never EVER blame a man for not wanting to be married.

BEsides, let's face it.....Marriage itself changes NOTHING. Relationship is still a relationship.

It's more of a "celebrate for a woman" type of a deal........and just a legal agreement and enables men to get screwed.

Marriage to a woman is our society way to "paint a pretty picture" and fulfill their "deepest" fantasy.

Has been driven by religion as well.

I think it's time to step back a bit and really think about all of that. In the modern world, fairytale and religion have very little to do with reality.

Perhaps as human kinds we should ask ourselves. Do we pretend and play stupid, or we realize/accept what's right in front of us.......REALITY.

Getting deep now.....


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

DoF said:


> Women that preach feminism are the ones that expect 100% control and lack of balance in their relationship as well.
> 
> It's no different than playing the "race" card.
> 
> ...


Agreed -- there are some great women out there. I happen to have found one and grateful for her.

That said, I realize that women now are empowered through no-fault divorce, government programs, state-sanctified enslavement of alimony/child-support, "gifts" given to a woman are not marital property (i.e. 1/2 your house in most States should you be foolish to put her name on the deed when you paid for it all). While it's true that not all use these to their advantage, they're there if they so choose to do so...which makes it a perilous position for men to want to sign into a State sponsored contract (aka "Marriage).

Besides, do we want to prevent attorney's from capitalizing on a $50 Billion/year industry?

Watch Divorce Corp Online | Watch Full Divorce Corp (2014) Online For Free


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know. I guess I just don't see this as an apples to apples comparison. I'm assuming most men are strong enough to separate themselves from the woman if they really don't want to consent. Women don't have that option. We're physically stronger than them (for the most part).


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't know. I guess I just don't see this as an apples to apples comparison. I'm assuming most men are strong enough to separate themselves from the woman if they really don't want to consent. Women don't have that option. We're physically stronger than them (for the most part).



Most men are NOT strong enough mentaly......and you see, your physical strength has become irrelevant in modern times (to an extent of course).

And due to that, and lack of mental strength we end up with bunch of men with NO balls......**** thinkers that allow themselves to engage with wrong women and ENABLE them to take advantage of them.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Financially? Without a doubt. Literally? No way.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Dreald said:


> Correct! Which is exactly why the marriage rate is at it's lowest point ever, that men are eschewing relationships/marriage for hooking up (thank's No Fault Divorce), that we see more and more "Where Have All The Good Men Gone?" articles, where MGTOW and Red Pill Theory is growing exponentially, and where more and more women are waking up to realize that Feminism has ruined their happy, future life as a mother.
> 
> MGTOW HQ • Men Going Their Own Way Forums • Index page
> 
> ...


:lol:

Oh my heavens! Men don't want to marry? Whatever will we do?

Why do you consistently make a post linking some article, which BTW is complete crap, and then turn it into an advertisement for your Red Pill garbage? 

Each link you provide has been discussed AND discredited many times in this forum already!

Do you get a toaster oven each time you convert someone?


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't know. I guess I just don't see this as an apples to apples comparison. I'm assuming most men are strong enough to separate themselves from the woman if they really don't want to consent. Women don't have that option. We're physically stronger than them (for the most part).


While I don't disagree with you, did you read the article? While men can 'separate themselves', does it negate the fact that they were raped if they were an unwilling participant? Or do you subscribe to the fact that men can't be raped by mere definition that they have a penis?

What about false rape accusations? Or false DV? How often do you see those allegations prosecuted?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

DoF said:


> Getting deep now.....


Deep into a pile of horse manure....:sleeping:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

totally worth it for this $400 toaster

KitchenAid Pro Line® 4-Slice Toaster | Williams-Sonoma


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> totally worth it for this $400 toaster
> 
> KitchenAid Pro Line® 4-Slice Toaster | Williams-Sonoma


Okay, I'll sign up that you referred me, but then you sign up that referred you. Kay?


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> :lol:
> 
> Oh my heavens! Men don't want to marry? Whatever will we do?
> 
> ...


LOL...so you think Time Magazine is complete crap do you? :rofl:

Where has this been 'discredited'? 

If any, I see the standard about how 1:3 women are raped sometime during their lifetime (even though the FBI stats prove otherwise and this study has been repeatedly refuted). 

BTW, typical attempt at shaming men....May I suggest you read the following Forbes article, written by a woman? Or is that a crap publication in your eyes too?

How 'Sex And The City' Ruined The Lives Of Professional Millennial Women - Forbes


----------



## Dreald (Aug 30, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Okay, I'll sign up that you referred me, but then you sign up that referred you. Kay?


Gotta love it! Already trying to veer the topic off course! :lol:


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Is this thread about rape or about men not wanting marriage and/or divorce laws? I don't see what the latter has to do with the former.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Deep into a pile of horse manure....:sleeping:


Quite accurate word for many of these "feminism" types/modern women (again, not ALL, but MANY)


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Not going to disagree or agree until I do some more research. When Time makes sure to note, both at the beginning and end of an article, an author works for another company It is a way of saying the opinion is not backed by Time Magazine.



> TIME Ideas hosts the world's leading voices, providing commentary and expertise on the most compelling events in news, society, and culture. *We welcome outside contributions..*


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

DoF said:


> Quite accurate word for many of these "feminism" types/modern women (again, not ALL, but MANY)


AP attacked the idea, you attacked the person/people


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Interesting. I know where I stand, but I forgot who started the thread. This discussion will devolve into name calling and irrational anger missing the issue. 

The article has a point, but it is written poorly IMO.

Good luck for those that stick around.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Dreald said:


> While I don't disagree with you, did you read the article? While men can 'separate themselves', does it negate the fact that they were raped if they were an unwilling participant? Or do you subscribe to the fact that men can't be raped by mere definition that they have a penis?


Well....here is the part that I might step in it. If I were a woman it could be easily argued that I was raped when I lost my virginity, because of how it happened. However, being honest I certainly wasn't traumatized by it, and I wouldn't categorize it as a violent crime.

Just my opinion but I think a grown man would only feel traumatized/victimized if his rapist was also male.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

Well…I have seen both sides of the argument and I can also see injustice on each side of the fence. There is a wide variety of programs designed for women and very few for men when it comes to certain things. It’s a definite possibility that the pendulum has swung a bit more than is fair, but you have to remember that women only just got the right to vote over 100 years ago.
Society as a whole is still in flux and adapting to this will take a bit more time.
It will come to rest in the middle eventually.

I can tell you what is NOT helping the cause of the men is these histrionic posts and idiotic baits designed to cause hate and discontent.
What men should be doing is organizing in a calm fashion and lobbying without all the screams of “We are victims!”

Basically the only thing I see from these groups is Fratboy behavior and victim stancing.

Well, why don’t you do it like EVERY group before you?
Organize, educate and work on your Congress people.

Problem is you fellas spend entirely too much time being mad or self-righteous and not enough time being focused.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

SJ and RH, I have to disagree. WIth teenage boys, you see this stuff and how basically we made white males into minorities of 100 years ago. The whining and complaining is how women got the right to vote and equal rights move forward. It has to start somewhere.

The emasculation of men in the western world is getting disgusting and men are at least part of the blame.


----------



## SamuraiJack (May 30, 2014)

naiveonedave said:


> SJ and RH, I have to disagree. WIth teenage boys, you see this stuff and how basically we made white males into minorities of 100 years ago. The whining and complaining is how women got the right to vote and equal rights move forward. It has to start somewhere.
> 
> The emasculation of men in the western world is getting disgusting and men are at least part of the blame.


They didnt whine and complain.
They organized and brought to the surface.

Learn your history.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

SamuraiJack said:


> Organize, educate and work on your Congress people.
> 
> Problem is you fellas spend entirely too much time being mad or self-righteous and not enough time being focused.


:iagree:

Rape is a big issue for women, so they worked to get the laws changed (making it illegal for a husband to rape his wife, for example), and worked to get funding for support networks, volunteer rape hotlines, education, etc. 

Men should work to do the same if they think the laws do not protect them, and if they think there are not enough support resources for men who have been raped. 

State and federal legislatures are full of men, are mostly comprised of men. Would it be that hard to change laws if there were men who wanted that done? And is that what is needed? Or is there something else that is needed in addition or instead?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> AP attacked the idea, you attacked the person/people


My apologies, that was over the top.



As you can see, I'm not too happy how things are going for man.....

Sorry again


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

SamuraiJack said:


> They didnt whine and complain.
> They organized and brought to the surface.
> 
> Learn your history.


Men? Organize?

Riiiiight

What you are proposing is true and I agree with it.

Unfortunately it's as far from reality as "fixing America or our government"

Ain't gonna happen my friend.

**** is FUBAR


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

*Disgraceful*

Dreald,
How many women have physically intimidated you in your life? How many women in your social circle could physically overpower you and force you to have sex with them?

He many of them could you intimidate/overpower? 

The notion that women rape men at similar rates to men raping women is patently ludicrous. 

Rape is about physical intimidation/coercion, not psychological pressure. 






Dreald said:


> While I don't disagree with you, did you read the article? While men can 'separate themselves', does it negate the fact that they were raped if they were an unwilling participant? Or do you subscribe to the fact that men can't be raped by mere definition that they have a penis?
> 
> What about false rape accusations? Or false DV? How often do you see those allegations prosecuted?


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

SJ - actually, that is how it starts. You get enough like minded people together, which starts with the whining, then you can form a movement. They don't just happen.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

MEM - men can coerce or intimidate by physical, women can easily do it by emotional coersion and manipulation.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

You've got to be kidding me.

And you think this somehow helps men? Rape for Christ's sake?

Poor choice of terrain upon which to deploy.


whaddya know another mod beat me to it while I was running my virtual mouth.


----------

